# Stahls Perma Twill for Rhinestone Template Material Update



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So today I got in my Stahls Perma Twill... 30 foot roll $34.00....

Stahls carries the Perma Twill, Poly Twill and PS Poly Twill...

I've personally tried the PS Poly Twill and now Perma Twill.

I stumbled upon using twill material for rhinestone templates because it's all I had that I thought would work and it works perfectly... I wanted to try the Perma Twill as I hadn't tried that before...

With the flock material you can buy from stahls there is a thick plastic sheet you have to remove from the finish side of the flock... It's a hassle as it's really stuck on there good...

On the PS Poly Twill from Stahls there is a clear film that you have to tear off and it leaves a sticky to the touch back that you then have to try and match up with the Oracal 631 to make the twill sticky...

Perma Twill is my new favorite... First it's much cheaper than the other options out there for template material... Cuts great, weeds great... 

There is no top carrier sheet to tear off like the flock material nor is there any film to take off the back like on the PS Poly Twill... The Perma Twill is adhesive backed but it's activated during heat press...

So Perma Twill is the new "IN" material for me... 

I have tried it with ss6 and ss10 and it works great... If you haven't already tried it you should try some... You can stack it like you can with the other flock material out there too...

Kevin


​


----------



## peoriaembroidme (Apr 13, 2009)

Are your cutting the perma twill with a cutter?? I understood that perma twill had to be cut with a laser cutter?????


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

peoriaembroidme said:


> Are your cutting the perma twill with a cutter?? I understood that perma twill had to be cut with a laser cutter?????


Who pays attention to those little details... LOL

Actually the Perma Twill you can cut with a cutter... It doesn't not have a carrier sheet like the PS Twill does...

But because we heat press it to the Oracal 631 that does have a backer sheet then it really doesn't matter...

So yes you can cut it with your cutter just like any other twill... But the reason they say cut with a laser is to "seal" the edges... Because in time the edges where we cut the circles will fray... When I don't know?... I've used one template I have like 300 times now and it looks just as good as the day I cut it...

Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin
Is the stick of the Oracal still going strong after 300 uses?

Also, are you cutting with the same size circles?

I had some PS Twill around so tried laser cutting some today. I dropped my size down to .122" and I still had trouble brushing the stones in as I think the holes were too big. But then again, the laser is going to create a larger hole so maybe I need to go smaller.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I cut mine with my vinyl cutter... I cut them at 3.3mm for ss10 and they brush in real nice...

I would guess with a laser you want maybe .09, .10?

As for the stickyness... Yes it's still sticky... Even after repeated use... I use a Sticky Flock work station too...

Kevin


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Kevin

Do you cut both the perma twill and the 631 or just the twill and heat press on the 631 then to a backer board??

Frank


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you used the template material from Specialty Graphics called SGS Rhinestone Template Material ? It's 30ft (10 yards) for $36. If you have used it, do you like the perma twill better? What's the difference? The only thing I've used so far is sticky flock and I need something more economical.

Thanks


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

jasmynn said:


> Have you used the template material from Specialty Graphics called SGS Rhinestone Template Material ? It's 30ft (10 yards) for $36. If you have used it, do you like the perma twill better? What's the difference? The only thing I've used so far is sticky flock and I need something more economical.
> 
> Thanks



I just read the description of the template material at Specialty Graphics and it says that you need to put it on a backer board which is why we're all using the SF, no backer board and it can be reconfigured for different designs.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Have you used the template material from Specialty Graphics called SGS Rhinestone Template Material ? It's 30ft (10 yards) for $36. If you have used it, do you like the perma twill better? What's the difference? The only thing I've used so far is sticky flock and I need something more economical.
> 
> Thanks


I had looked at that material before but I thought it was a lot more expensive... I will have to try some.

If this stuff works like the other green material you can't layer a multi color design like you can with Sticky Flock or the Perma Twill that I'm using... The instructions say use a backer board but a lot of people are just using their Sticky Flock workstations as the backer board and then putting the template on freezer paper and storing the template just like you would a Sticky Flock Template.

Thanks for the heads up...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

DCans said:


> I just read the description of the template material at Specialty Graphics and it says that you need to put it on a backer board which is why we're all using the SF, no backer board and it can be reconfigured for different designs.


If this stuff works like the other green material you can't layer a multi color design like you can with Sticky Flock or the Perma Twill that I'm using... The instructions say use a backer board but a lot of people are just using their Sticky Flock workstations as the backer board and then putting the template on freezer paper and storing the template just like you would a Sticky Flock Template.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

big frank sports said:


> Kevin
> 
> Do you cut both the perma twill and the 631 or just the twill and heat press on the 631 then to a backer board??
> 
> Frank


Hello Frank...

I heat press the Perma Twill to the 631 sign material... The 631 sign material has the repositional adhesive to it... 

You would then cut with the vinyl cutter... I generally use a cutting mat but you don't have to... So when you cut with your cutter you are cutting thru the twill totally and thru the 631 sign material but not thru the paper backing on the sign material... I then pull the design from the paper backing turn the paper backing over and then on the back side put my design on the paper and press firmly and then pull the design back off leaving all the little circles on the back of the paper...

If you haven't seen it before I have a video on the process.

Flock Making

Making Rhinestone Template Material from Flock - YouTube

Twill Demo

Home Brew "Sticky Twill" Demo - YouTube


Kevin


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kevin

Thanks for making this info available, I like to play around with new ideas.
I have a question abou two things:

What was the heat setting and how long was did you press?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Have you used the template material from Specialty Graphics called SGS Rhinestone Template Material ? It's 30ft (10 yards) for $36. If you have used it, do you like the perma twill better? What's the difference? The only thing I've used so far is sticky flock and I need something more economical.
> 
> Thanks


Turns out I'm not losing my marbles after all.... The 10" x 30 ft roll is $36.00 but the 15" roll is $63.00... So a fit bit more than my Perma Twill... That said from what I read the green rubber material is a little easier to work with when using ss6 stones... Or should I say ss6 stones are a little easier to work with when using the rubber material so I'm going to try some... 10" usually cuts it anyhow...



Wish me luck...

Kevin


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

OK, let me ask the same question in a different way:

Kevin, is the heat and press time the same with the perma twill as you stated in the video for the flock?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

"Officially"?... I don't know... I press everything one temp... 330... LOL

That's what I use... Is that what the directions say?... I don't... I don't like directions... Seems to work fine though...

Kevin


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, I just figured that I would ask you what worked for you rather than playing around with the settings. 
No reason to reinvent the wheel if it's not necessary.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

katruax said:


> So today I got in my Stahls Perma Twill... 30 foot roll $34.00....
> 
> Stahls carries the Perma Twill, Poly Twill and PS Poly Twill...
> 
> ...


Forgive my lack of knowledge on this subject...but if the PS Poly Twill already has a sticky backing to the actual twill material, why would you need to mount it to the Oracal 631 at all? Couldn't you just cut the twill as is and use it? Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge on this subject...but if the PS Poly Twill already has a sticky backing to the actual twill material, why would you need to mount it to the Oracal 631 at all? Couldn't you just cut the twill as is and use it? Thanks for any clarification.


Technically it's sticky yes... But not that sticky... The Oracal 631 adds a lot more stick... You probably could use it without applying the Oracal 631 but I think the stick would wear out much sooner as it's really not that sticky to begin with...

Kevin


----------

